# Rechner funktioniert nicht mehr



## fischair (21. Juli 2003)

*Rechna geht nimma*

Tach auch,
Vor einigen Tagen hat's das Netzteil vom Rechner meiner
sis nach nem Gewitter zerblasen... keine Ahnung wieso.
Jetzt hab ich zunächst mit meinem alten Netzteil (300W)
versucht, das Dingen wiederzubeleben, das hat aber nur
dann gefunzt, wenn ich die Festpladde nich angeschlossen
(Strom) hab  
Jetzt müsste ich aber *ganz dringend*
Daten von der Festplatte haben. Kennt jemand ne Möglichkeit,
wie ich das Ding irgendwie zum laufen bekommen könnte?!?
Ich versteh sowieso nicht, warum es die Festplatte zerblasen
haben sollte und das Mainboard nicht...
Naja, wenn irgendjemand was dazu weiß: Ich wäre sehr sehr dankbar!!!
greetz
    Fischair


----------



## Fabian H (21. Juli 2003)

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten:
a) Die Festplatte verbraucht zu viel Strom für das Netzteil
oder b) Die Fetsplatte ist kaputt

Schliess die Festplatte doch einfach mal ein einen anderen PC an.


----------



## fischair (21. Juli 2003)

> Schliess die Festplatte doch einfach mal ein einen anderen PC an.


Ja, das hab' ich auch schon gemacht: Ich hab' die Platte in meinen
Rechner reingehauen und es gab denselben Effekt: Ich mach den Rechner
an und im selben Moment (LED's leuchten ganz kurz auf) geht er auch
schon wieder aus. Bin mir also ziemlich sicher, dass die Platte
kaputt is :sad:
Aber vllt weiß ja jemand, ob man irgendwie mit nem Trick doch noch
an zumindest einige Daten kommen könnte?!?


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Juli 2003)

Du könntest deine Platte bei einem Fachmann abgeben,
der dann die Daten rettet. Wobei das ein Problem wird,
wenn du illegale Sachen drauf hast.

Sonnst gibt es keine Möglichkeit, zumindest ist mir
keine bekannt. Na ja, selber schuld. Beim Gewitter NIE
den Computer anlassen, kann nur schief gehen.


----------



## fischair (21. Juli 2003)

> Na ja, selber schuld. Beim Gewitter NIE
> den Computer anlassen, kann nur schief gehen.



Jaja, du sagst es ... Aber das komische is, dass der Rechner beim
Gewitter selbst nicht am Netz war (Steckdosenleiste war aus) aber
danach hat meine sis die Leiste und den Rechner wieder angemacht und
es hat schön gebruzzelt 
Komisch, net wahr? ...


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Juli 2003)

???
Oh, das ist nicht wirklich schön.
Aber wie soll man es sonnst machen,
Wenn der Rechner schon vom Netz ist, 
und es trotzdem durchschiesst...?


----------



## Fabian H (21. Juli 2003)

Hmm, vielleicht Stecker ganz raus, bei Schaltern von Leisten unter 20€ kann man nie wissen...


----------



## Pflaumi (24. Oktober 2003)

Du solltest dir einen Überspannungsschutz zwischen Steckdose und Computer schalten.

Da war wahrscheinlich in der Leitung noch ein kleiner Teil vom Blitz drin, der hat zur Überspannung geführt ...


----------

